# Zweite Auflage des PCGH-Handbuchs: Die besten Anleitungen für die Praxis



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Juli 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Zweite Auflage des PCGH-Handbuchs: Die besten Anleitungen für die Praxis*

						Das PCGH-Bookazine "Das ultimative PC-Handbuch" erscheint am 25.Juli 2018 als komplette Neuauflage im XXL-Format. Auf 164 Seiten bieten wir unter dem Motto "Tunen, schrauben, reparieren" die besten Anleitungen für die PC-Praxis. Digital kostet das PC-Praxis-Handbuch 9,99 Euro, im Handel 11,99 Euro.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Zweite Auflage des PCGH-Handbuchs: Die besten Anleitungen für die Praxis*


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Zweite Auflage des PCGH-Handbuchs: Die besten Anleitungen für die Praxis*

Gestern bei Computec entdeckt und gleich vorbestellt


----------



## Blackvoodoo (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Zweite Auflage des PCGH-Handbuchs: Die besten Anleitungen für die Praxis*

Als Abonnent der PCGH denke ich das man das Heft nicht braucht. Oder steht da was drin was nicht in den Heften steht?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Zweite Auflage des PCGH-Handbuchs: Die besten Anleitungen für die Praxis*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Als Abonnent der PCGH denke ich das man das Heft nicht braucht. Oder steht da was drin was nicht in den Heften steht?



Das ist schwer zu sagen. In den Bookazines wird natürlich auch mit Inhalten aus dem Monatsheft gearbeitet, aber die 164 Seiten nur Praxis sind schon ein Brett. Es ist einfach ein recht vollständiges Kompendium.


----------



## usernamepleasehere (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Zweite Auflage des PCGH-Handbuchs: Die besten Anleitungen für die Praxis*

Wird gekauft, sowas kann immer mal wieder ganz nützlich sein


----------



## Lexx (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Zweite Auflage des PCGH-Handbuchs: Die besten Anleitungen für die Praxis*



usernamepleasehere schrieb:


> Wird gekauft, sowas kann immer mal wieder ganz nützlich sein


Ja, als Abführmittel...

... wenn man den sonstiges Bulk der Monatshefte am Klo schon dutzendfach durch hat.


----------



## usernamepleasehere (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Zweite Auflage des PCGH-Handbuchs: Die besten Anleitungen für die Praxis*



Lexx schrieb:


> Ja, als Abführmittel...
> 
> ... wenn man den sonstiges Bulk der Monatshefte am Klo schon dutzendfach durch hat.



hab weder Digital noch Papier-Abo mehr, komme kaum noch dazu hier alles zu lesen


----------



## Lexx (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Zweite Auflage des PCGH-Handbuchs: Die besten Anleitungen für die Praxis*



usernamepleasehere schrieb:


> hab weder Digital noch Papier-Abo mehr, komme kaum noch dazu hier alles zu lesen


Na dann rein mit dem Handbuch, dann hast du geschätzt 90 % der Heftinhalte 
in konzentrierter Form nachgelesen.

Ich mag diese Kompendien auch, wenn man etwas konkretes in den Heften sucht,
findet es sich unter Umständen in diesen Sammelwerken schneller.


----------



## usernamepleasehere (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Zweite Auflage des PCGH-Handbuchs: Die besten Anleitungen für die Praxis*



Lexx schrieb:


> Na dann rein mit dem Handbuch, dann hast du geschätzt 90 % der Heftinhalte
> in konzentrierter Form nachgelesen.
> 
> Ich mag diese Kompendien auch, wenn man etwas konkretes in den Heften sucht,
> findet es sich unter Umständen in diesen Sammelwerken schneller.



Deshalb will ich es mir ja zulegen


----------



## XXTREME (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Zweite Auflage des PCGH-Handbuchs: Die besten Anleitungen für die Praxis*

Ich baue seit knapp 20 Jahren PC´s und lese (gefühlt) fast ebensolange die PCGH. Was gibt es im Heft was ich nicht weiss  ? Wahrscheinlich nichts aber ich hols mir trotzdem....bin neugierig .


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Zweite Auflage des PCGH-Handbuchs: Die besten Anleitungen für die Praxis*

Du kannst ein solches Werk auch bedürftigen Freunden und Verwandten schenken, die's nötiger haben. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## BxBender (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Zweite Auflage des PCGH-Handbuchs: Die besten Anleitungen für die Praxis*

Würde jeder PCGH lesen und sich so ein Kompendium zulegen, hätten Leute wie wir 50% mehr Freizeit, gleichbedeutend mit ebenso viel "Freunden" weniger. ^^


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Zweite Auflage des PCGH-Handbuchs: Die besten Anleitungen für die Praxis*

Und dann müsstet ihr mehr Spielen, würdet häufiger das Verlangen nach neuer Hardware spüren und mehr PCGH lesen wollen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uXvlSN7kXQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ukoG_noS (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Zweite Auflage des PCGH-Handbuchs: Die besten Anleitungen für die Praxis*

Wird es das Heft auch im Einzelhandel geben?


----------



## Nitroglow (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Zweite Auflage des PCGH-Handbuchs: Die besten Anleitungen für die Praxis*

habs auch bestellt   was ich heute alles an wissen habe ist dann wenn ich es brauche....einfach weg...   da ist das Buch der heilige gral


----------



## Blackvoodoo (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Zweite Auflage des PCGH-Handbuchs: Die besten Anleitungen für die Praxis*

Auch wenn ich es sicher nicht brauche, habs gerade für mein IPad gekauft. So unterstützt man euch ja, das es euch noch lange geben wird.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Zweite Auflage des PCGH-Handbuchs: Die besten Anleitungen für die Praxis*



ukoG_noS schrieb:


> Wird es das Heft auch im Einzelhandel geben?



Ja, schon längst.


----------



## empy (2. August 2018)

*AW: Zweite Auflage des PCGH-Handbuchs: Die besten Anleitungen für die Praxis*



BxBender schrieb:


> Würde jeder PCGH lesen und sich so ein Kompendium zulegen, hätten Leute wie wir 50% mehr Freizeit, gleichbedeutend mit ebenso viel "Freunden" weniger. ^^



Das kann man auch hinkriegen, ohne dass alle die PCGH lesen. Aber *psst*!


----------



## TigerFuchs (2. August 2018)

*AW: Zweite Auflage des PCGH-Handbuchs: Die besten Anleitungen für die Praxis*

Hi PCGH Team,

kommt wohl dieses Jahr auch noch einen neue Version des Sonderhefts "So funktioniert Ihr PC" raus?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. August 2018)

*AW: Zweite Auflage des PCGH-Handbuchs: Die besten Anleitungen für die Praxis*

Moin!

Nein, das Praxis-Handbuch ist das einzige PCGH-Bookazine (164 Seiten) dieses Jahr. Wir machen aber noch, wie jedes Jahr, ein drittes Sonderheft (84 Seiten).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Firefox83 (14. August 2018)

*AW: Zweite Auflage des PCGH-Handbuchs: Die besten Anleitungen für die Praxis*

Ist das zweite Sonderheft 02/2018 "Gaming PC 2018" eine Ergänzung zu diesem Handbuch? Oder deckt das Handbuch mit dem Inhalt das Sonderheft ab?

Auf jeden Fall steht das Handbuch auf meiner Kaufliste.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. August 2018)

*AW: Zweite Auflage des PCGH-Handbuchs: Die besten Anleitungen für die Praxis*

Ahoi,

Handbuch und Sonderheft ergänzen sich.  Das Handbuch ist eher die Kategorie Allgemeinwissen, während sich das aktuelle Sonderheft "Gaming-PC" mit aktuell empfehlenswerten PC-Teilen befasst (welche sollte man kaufen, wie baut man sie zusammen, wie tunt man sie).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## INU.ID (26. August 2018)

*AW: Zweite Auflage des PCGH-Handbuchs: Die besten Anleitungen für die Praxis*

Wenn ich irgendein PCGH-PDF kaufe (Abo, Handbuch, Heft/Sonderheft), hab ich dann eigentlich "lebenslangen" (oder zumindest so lange es PCGH gibt^^) Zugriff auf die digitalen Hefte? Oder muß ich die lokal speichern, und selbst darauf aufpassen (und hätte dann irgendwann Pech gehabt, wenn zb. die HDD crasht)?


----------



## Pixy (1. September 2018)

*AW: Zweite Auflage des PCGH-Handbuchs: Die besten Anleitungen für die Praxis*

Habe mir das Handbuch gerade mal bestellt, in physischer Form versteht sich.
Man muss ja auch nachlesen können, wenn der PC mal nicht läuft. 

Freue mich schon drauf.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. September 2018)

*AW: Zweite Auflage des PCGH-Handbuchs: Die besten Anleitungen für die Praxis*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Wenn ich irgendein PCGH-PDF kaufe (Abo, Handbuch, Heft/Sonderheft), hab ich dann eigentlich "lebenslangen" (oder zumindest so lange es PCGH gibt^^) Zugriff auf die digitalen Hefte? Oder muß ich die lokal speichern, und selbst darauf aufpassen (und hätte dann irgendwann Pech gehabt, wenn zb. die HDD crasht)?



Ich kann Dir nur raten, bei allen Diensten oder Webseiten, wo Du etwas herunterlädst, das auch in ein Archiv zu werfen. So mache ich das auch privat.

Natürlich wirst Du weiter die Option haben, PDFs herunterzuladen, aber sicher ist sicher.


----------

